# Sealing 3d background



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

The 3d background that came with my tank seems to be raising my water ph. It is a store bought one (not diy) and seems to be made of moulded fibreglass coated or painted with something. I checked the rocks and the sand in the tank, and they don't affect the ph, so it must be the background. It raises the ph from 6.4 of tap water to about 7.8 in one day.

Any suggestions for what I could coat it with to neutralize it?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Or you can just remove it and not use it totally.


----------



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes I took it out already and am working on a slate wall. But it did look nice. It is also in my apisto tank, more is the pity. I bought these display tanks from IPU Burnaby because they looked so awesome, but since my shrimp and apistos need low ph I have been struggling to figure out why my ph keeps going so high. Now I know, but was hoping I could fix it rather than dismantle both tanks and completely rescape. The background was used to create rock wall caves and berms and the apistos have been spawning.

Just hoping someone might have an idea about how to save the backgrounds.


----------

